# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 49



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home my lovelies, welcome home starr, we have all be so worried, hoping due to all the extra warmth caused by over stimulation that those embies have dug right in


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I've Escaped!!!!

Yay!!!

Well i've made it home thank god. Thank you all sooooooooooo much for all the positive     and love and wishes.
That was a weekend i'm not keen to repeat... started feeling odd friday eve after e/t by sat i felt really unwell.. bloated/sore and breathless. I called the out of hours no and spoke to the on call gynae who said to come in now. Dh thought i was being a drama queen   but took me anyway. Once in a & e got seen really quick.. i think they thought i was gonna have a heart attack as it was going at 126 bpm   and i was taken through. At this point ohss wasn't in my head and i was really surprised when they said i had to stay in.  Dh was not very sorry he doubted me!! 

On the ward ( all within an hour of arriving not bad for the nhs eh!) i was weighed (put on 4 kgs!!) and measured... they use ikea tapemeasures and i needed 2!! the shame.. dh and mum thought that was hilarious   I really do look like i've eaten all the pies !!

Had a melt down last night after the lady in the next bed( she has dementia bless her) woke up the whole ward, pullled out her drip/drain/catheta you name in and thought the nurses were gonna kill her. I ended up in tears sobbing to another nurse about it's not fair/ why does it have to be so hard/ all i want is a baby. She found me another bed gave me a cup of tear and sorted me out

They finally let me go today after i pleaded and promised to go back to the clinic 2morrow and friday. Got to give myself clexaine ( blood thinner) measure my fluid on/out and wear those nasty stockings grr. Just glad to be back.  Doc's say i've only got mild ohss and if the tx had worked it might get worse next week..but they all seem hopeful. 

Sorry to ramble on.. it's been quite theraputic getting it all off my chest(.)(.)

Not had much chance to digest all your news.. just wanted to say congrats to Moomin and Richard to your lovely heartbeat xx

Love a very fat Starr!!

oh ps Ta to Kj and Looby for passing on my news  mwah mwah xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Starr - glad you are home safe  Hope you are feeling better soon. Take care of yourself now & good luck for the rest of your 2ww        

love to everyone else

Sarahjj
x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  IUI Girls Turned IVF    *​
*  Special luv'n'hugs    *​
Holly -  
Jodsterrun - 
Jo9 -  
Judy620 -  
Struthie -  ​
*  IVF Graduates    *​
Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz 

DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins April 05, Charlotte and Max now arrived   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher born 12th Jan 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006  

KimE - Natural BFP, Madeleine Hope born 04.03.06 

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06

Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

CathyA - BFP with twins!!! Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06

Abby Carter - BFP EDD 28th August 2006 
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   
Shazia - BFP Feb 15th Stay put little one  
Doods28 - BFP Feb Stat put little one  
Moomin05 - BFP Feb Stay put little one  
Sarahjj - BFP March Stay put little one  
Bobble - BFP March Stay put little one(s)  
​
* IVF Students   *​


Misky - 

Star - 

Aliso1 - 

JED - 

Kellydallard - stimming ​
*  IVF Recruits    *​

Mez - On the waiting list 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Jodi - starting bloods for FET 23rd Jan 2006
Linds - Egg Share IVF March/April 
Rachel B - IVF April/May
ERIKA - IVF April/May
Bendybird - Starting IVF soon
TessaF - Starting IVF soon
Sair - First IVF app in April​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out    *​

Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Jillypops 
**********​


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Star - Welcome home!!!!!!!!
It is good to see you back chick 
I am not surprised you found it so tough in hospital, sounds nasty 
Anyway, I hope you are OK. Take it easy


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr- you poor thing,so glad your home now hunny,where we can keep an eye on you    Take care 

Kelly x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls

Starr good the hear you are back home.

Girls this is a me me post. Can I get some help and advice from you lot.

Egg collection yesterday and I had 9 eggs, phoned this morning and 3 have fertilized, feel like crying but as DH says they can only put 2 back in.
They are only 1 cell at the moment because they start dividing this afternoon.
Has anybody heard that they might not start dividing and I might end up with nothing?
Or should I not be downhearted with the result.

Alison


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Ali - just wanted to say that I was in the same boat as you - 9 eggs and a call to say that 3 had fertilised. I was a bit disappointed too. By the next day when we went for ET another 1 had fertilised. In the end we had 2 x 4 cell transferred and one went on to blastocycst and is now a frostie. I know it a worrying time, but there is no reason why you shouldn't have 2 healthy embies to be transferred tomorrow so stay      hon. Will be thinking of you.

Starr - So glad that you are doing better and back home. Keeping everything crossed that the OHSS is a good sign that bubs is getting comfy for a long stay!   and    to you.

Struthie - You must be getting very excited now.   for tomorrow!    

Bobble - Hope you are ok hon     to you for testing.

Kelly - How are you doing? Hope the   is behaving and   for Friday.   to Oliver.

Erica - How you doing?  

Moomin - Hope you are not feeling too  .

Lilly - Thanks for the new list  

Hi to Shazia, Sarah, Murtle, Petal, Holly, Molly, Jilly, KJ, and anyone else who is around.

I'm doing fine, MS isn't too bad but enough to remind me how lucky I am   . Just taking it day by day and looking forward to when I can start to tell people.

   and   to everyone.

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry I haven't been around much but have been feeling     , and feeling really sick as well.  I am off work today sick as I feel really rough today and can't keep anything down.

Emailed my GP at the beginning of the week as getting a bit concerned as I have lost nearly half a stone since I found out I was pregnant.  Anyway she has suggested that I try acupuncture which might help, and she herself does acupuncture at our surgery.  So have got an appointment at 2pm to see if that helps.  Oh the joys!!! Prefer to try the natural approach rather than having to take drugs to help.

Will be back later after the appointment to up date and to do some personals.

Kelly - thanks for the pm, will give Mel a ring next week to see what I can sort out!

Take care all

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Aliso 1 - Please try not to worry to much (easy for me to say I know)
Three is good, I think the devision thing is nothing to stress about as it is not time for them to divide until later on this afternoon, if I remember rightly from my tx.
Anyway, good luck  

Moomin 05 - Sorry to hear you are feeling so ill, hope the acupuncture works  

Doods28 - It is good to hear that you and the bubba are doing well


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK STRUTHIE                 

Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Struthie - Wishing you the best of luck for testing tomorrow.  Will have everything crossed for you.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Lots of hugs and smiles for Lily   ​


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Moomin

Hope the morning sickness isn't too bad for you. I hope the accupuncture does the trick. Thought you would have had enough of needles for a while   Have you tried the sea sickness bands - I often recommend them, along with gingernut biscuits for breakfast with lemon and ginger tea.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you for that - I will post as soon as I know,just have to hope for good news now.

Do you guys remember that lad I work with,the one that threw a chair at me when we had ICSI?
Just had a phone call to tell me he was sacked yesterday,what an idiot.

Bye for now xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Evening girls,

Thank you all for the kind thoughts you lot are sending my way 

Just come on to post to struthie.......

*  Good luck for testing Struthie  *


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

JUST DROPPED IN TO WISH STRUTHIE ALL THE VERY BEST FOR TOMORROW........HAVE EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU XXX 
BOBBLE WHERE ARE YOU..... WHEN DO YOU TEST...HAVE NOT HEARD FROM YOU

STARR LOTS OF LOVE TO YOU TO PAL.... GOOD LUCK

HI TO THE TURTLE MURTLE, CANDY ,LILLY AND EVERYONE ELSE XXX
A SICK JELLY WITH A RED RUNNY NOSE XX


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello everyone.

Sorry not been around I have had my head down but have been looking in through the 2 week wait.
Well I have been so negative from ET, had AF pains ,lower backache,sore boobs so though sod it I am 12dpt so tested tonight about 1 hour ago.

                           

Always wanted to do that.

I am still in shock and will not belive this until I have my bloods done.
I will call the hospital tomorrow to arrange that.
Thanks to Jelly for being so positive for me.
Thanks to Coxy (from another thread), text buddy through the 2ww.

I will have to dash, just wanted to say.

GOOD LUCK STRUTHIE FOR TESTING TOMORROW...

Bobble xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Fan-flippin-tastic news Bobble. I am over the moon for you hun. Well done. 

CONGRATULATIONS     

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Yay, Bobble - fantastic news hun! CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH. It has been a long haul but YOU DID IT!

Good luck Struthie....      

...and Misky       When do you test?

Love to Murtle, Lily and all other ladies...   
Molly
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congratulations Bobble, Hope the blood tests help put your mind at rest, sending sticky vibes  

Murtle   lovely to see you 

Struthie, thinking of you and wishing you lots of positive vibes   

Starr so glad you are home, what a terrifying experience, keeping everything crossed for you.

Molly u know I loves ya  

Jelly, hope you are feeling better soon

Lilly thanks for the new list you are a star

Moomin, hope you feel better soon, it really is hard but worth every second, hope some of Murtles solutions help you, I always felt better after a good heave, hope no one is eating breakfast x

Love to all C x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Bobble,lets hope its good news all round today!

Off to clinic back later xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say Congratulations to Bobble and DH   .

And   to Struthie    .

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Bobble & DH     
Fantastic news you must be overjoyed     
Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy & beyond.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr -   Great to hear that you are home safe & sound, what a scare must have been an awful time for you & your family. Take care & lots of      for the rest of your 2ww.
Kelly - Hope you're ok & that Oli had a nice   Hope the party goes well tomorrow &   for your appt.
Alison - 3 embies is fab    good luck for et today.
Struthie - Thinking of you      
Moomin - Hope the acupuncture helps with the sickness hunny  
Doods - Great to hear that all is well with you   & of course you must be bursting to tell people, I know I would be!
Misky -     when is testing day?

Hello   to Candy, Lilly, Murtle & all you other lovelies, have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

YES YES YES YES....GO BOBBLE GO BOBBLE GO BOBBLE.................. I TOLD YA!!!!!!!!!!!!! YE HA.... GO GIRL...I AM SO SO SO SO SO HAPPY.....HAVE WAITED SO LONG TO SAY ............. CONGRATS BOB'S WHAT TOOK YOUHA HA HA                                                                                  
omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg .................i am crying... tears of joy!!! pm bobs with all the in's and outs pleaseeeeeeeee

ok Stuthie you are next!!!!!            everything is crossed for you!!
love ya jellyhead....... x x x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Booble and DH - massive congratulations to the two of you, you both must be on        

Struthie - Any news yet?


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

LOL Moomin - I am hanging around looking for Struthie's news too!

Bobble - Congratulations!!!

Starr - Thinking of you  

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Huge congratulations Bobble, well done you!!! 

C'mon Struthie the suspense is killing me!!!!!!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Oh Struthie hon, I am so sorry. 

My heart goes out to you and DH.



D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Bobble fan tastic news hunny,well done      

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie,

Cant quite put into words how much I am thinking of you hunny,I am so sorry it didnt work for you,Here whenever you need it hunny  

Kelly x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Struthie

I am really sorry about your BFN.  I seemed like it should be your turn for some good news.  

Look after yourself and know that we're all here if you need us.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Its lovely and    today I love it  

Had a really busy knackering day yesterday,Oli had a fab day,he woke at 6 in the morning and came and woke me up he said "mum I am ever so excited" little angel  Was a tad upset cos my mum and dad couldn't come round 

I have been to the doctors today about the fact my dad has shingles, and my gp was fab,she backed up what Care had said about avoiding contact with Mum and Dad for 3 months  but she did get me a blood test done to check for immunity and that should be back in 2 weeks,so thats better than 3 months!!

Got my 2nd baseline scan in the morning as long as AF isn't still full flow so I will keep you all posted  

Right Oli is at a friends party after school,then he has got his tomorrow  roll on the weekend!!

Loads of love to all you fab ladies,sorry for no personal but promise to catch up tomorrow  

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie
I'm so very sorry to read your news.
  
Take care of yourself & we look forward to having you back soon.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

WOHOO !!! Check out the ticker


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Just heard Struthie's news, sooooo sorry, take care  
ali


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Struthie, I am so very sorry to hear your news. You must be devastated. 
Sending you lots of   &  
Take good care of each other
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Kelly - What ticker?   Best of luck for your scan tomorrow

Starr -   I hope you are getting plenty of rest and attention from dh

Bobble - I think Jelly was wobbling in excitment for you      

Jayne - I hope your cold has gone now.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Struthie - I am so sorry it did not work out for you this time   You so deserve a positive result


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  CONGRATULATIONS BOBBLE  *


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmm. Seems everyone's ticker has disappeared on my pc. Any ideas?


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh Ruth i am so so sorry.................  i really had good feelings for you..... sending lots of       really words fail!!!

Jelly xxxxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Struthie - so sorry    
Thinking of you
love Sarahjj
x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations Bobble         

love Sarahjj
x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Kelly - Hope the scan goes well today hon.



D x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kellydallard - Good luck for the scan today


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Good luck for your scan today - thinking of you Hun!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Well only just got back from the clinic,appointment for scan and bloods was at 10:30,it was sssooo busy though,Michael bless him didnt go to bed this morning and came with me fell asleep in the waiting room so I think we will try and book him the night off before we go next time,but hey thats what you get for working nights.

Well the scan showed lining at 5.5mm and from the way the sonographer was talking thats fine,she said around 5 is perfect,so we got abit excited thinking we can crack on with stimming while we waited an hour to see a follow up nurse,but when we went in to see her she said we would have to call later and see what they decide from my blood test results as they might not accept it being 5.5mm,they want it nearer 5mm  If they tell me its not good enough later then I have got to go all the way back and pick up tablets to bring on yet another bleed which could take another 2 + weks,so I am really not looking forward to that phine call later    Just really hope that they say it will be fine so we can start stimming 

Sorry for the me me post,got Olivers party after school too so not much time to post,

Love to all   thanks for the good luck wishes

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - What a nightmare time you are having with it all at the moment, I really feel for both you and Michael.  Praying that the call this afternoon gives you the news you both so deserve, and hoping you can start stimming.

Take care and you know where I am if you need to rant.  

Have fun with Oli's party!!!  

Moomin
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moomin,

Thanks darlin   I suppose I am prepared for the worst,I know I am gonna loose it though if thet say we cant go ahead and stimm    just feel like all the way along this hournet ,as soon as we are about to start moving forward there is someone waiting round the corner with a wet kipper to slap me in the face and put us back a few steps  

Ah well they said call between 2:30 and 3:30,deffo gonna call at 2:30 on the dot 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Have you made that call yet Kelly?

Just been for my second lot of acupuncture, so hopefully sickness will ease off again for while.  got another 3 sessions next week, and think this will continue until I stop feeling/being sick.

Thought I had got rid of having loads of needles!!!!

Right off to Asda now for some food as have my parents arriving tonight for the weekend


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moomin-gald the accupuncture is working for you hunny.Fliipng results line is engaged and I have got to go and pick Oli up soon  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good news,just got through to the clinic and they are happy for me to start stimming tomorrow,I am so happy    

Right off to pick Oliver up to get ready for his party,oh my god I cant stop smiling!!!!!    

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Wooooo Hoooooooo! 

 Great news Kelly. 

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - that is fab news - I am so happy for both you and Michael, you have waited so long to get this far.

Happy stabbing!!!!

Have fun tonight with Oli's party!


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly -    great news. good luck with starting stimming    

Moomin - hope you are feeling better. Have  nice weekend with your parents  

I had my 1st scan today - big relief as all OK - 1 little bubba on board & could see heartbeat! Very emotional!

love to all
Sarahjj
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sarah,

FANTASTIC NEWS HUNNY !!!!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Fab news Kelly. Goodluck with the stimms  

Wonderful news Sarah. I am so happy for you both  

 &   for Struthie. Thinking of you.

    How are you Lilly?

Starr - Bored of day time telly yet?    

Moomin - Have a fab weekend with your parents.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Sarah great news about the scan hon. So pleased for you xx

Struthie how you doing sweetheart?? Been thinking of you xx

Misky any news ??

Moomin so glad the acupuncture is helping. So i was wrong about the twins eh, well can't be right all the time xx

Murtle how are you honey, yep daytime tv is getting to me a bit. Spent the other afternoon though watching the latest Harry Potter.. much better !!

Kelly.. started your 1st stimms yet??

All ok here, feeling a bit down though as my ohss symptoms are starting to go. Still swollen and a bit breathless but the pain is much better. From what i've read this is not good as if i was gonna have a bfp the hcg should be starting to rise naturally and should start me off again. It's wierd.. I want to be ill again as it would be a very good sign. I know wierdo!!  Mind you still can;t get my jeans on! Been signed off till end of next week, so lots of time to obsess....

Love to all

Have a good weekend 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr maybe teh pain isn't actually subsiding, more like you are getting used to it so it doesn'ts eem so bad, don't give up honey those little darlies are desperately trying to stick around   

So sorry Struthie  

Sarah good news  

Murtle   

C x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Star - Please don't worry about the pain feeling a little better, like Candy said you may just be adjusting to feeling it.  

Sarahjj - That is great news, congratulations again  

Kellydallard - Fantastic news, good luck with the jabs  

Murtle -  I am OK, plodding on you know how it is......... 
How are you doing? good I hope  

Aliso1 - Are you OK? You have gone really quiet.........


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello,

Starr-mmm day time tv   the thing is once you start watching it you cant stop  please try and stay posotive hunny,just cos your atrting to feel different does not mean it will be a bfn,each and every person has totally different symptoms,keeping everything crossed for you hunny    

Struthie-still thinking of you hunny,we are all here when you need us 

Lily-how are you sweetie,feeling any better??   

Big hugs to all.

Dh has just got back from rugby so I have got to go and hose him down  bit gutted about tomorrow though as its mothers day and I cant go and see my mum cos my dads got shingles  hopefully my immunity tests will be back this week.

Cant wait to do my stimms jab tonight,BRING IT ON I SAY  

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly - good luck with stimming,its been a long time coming hasn't it!

Starr - hope you are feeling better,you still have a good chance,don't give up yet   

Sarahjj - glad to hear your scan went well,enjoy!

Murtle and Lilly - thank you for aksing after me,hope you are both ok   

Hi Candy,and anyone else I have rudely forgotten.

Wanted to say thank you to Julie for posting for me the other day and for all your emails,you are the best!
Well I am doing ok,I think I prepared myself better this time for a let down,maybe I was too negative,god knows!
DS was very upset of course,as was DH and I think it makes him feel guilty all over again,but I am not one for blame,far from it,we are the team the three of us.
Its just puzzles me why it keeps failing,but I had a lovely chat with one of my nurses yesterday and she was so lovely,it ended up like I was giving an oscars speech as I was thanking everyone,god knows what I will be like if we go get a positive,I'll be in there kissing them all!

Anyway just wanted to let you know we're ok,and seeing the consultant on Wednesday,we're not beaten yet and will be trying again as soon as,maybe May or June so not long at all.
Also want to egg share again,wish they would tell me if the recipient got a positive but they don't tell!

Love to all and BFP vibes to Starr xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie,

So good to see you back if that sounds mad,sounds like you have got fab support at home  Really hope your appointment goes well on weds hunny,loads of luck for your next cycle    Loads of love   and hugs   to you sweetie!!

Starr-not long now hunny,read your post on the nurses thread,hope the ladies there have helped you  just remember there is no reason for it not to work               

Kelly x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Starr - I am pleased you are home. I hope that the symptoms just mean that things are settling down, you are managing the pain better and that your little embies are getting stuck in. Stay positive and I'm sending you lots of good vibes. 

Bobble - Fantastic news! Huge congratulations and I hope I can follow in your footsteps very soon. 

Struthie - I am so sorry to hear your news. I think you are amazing to be back on the  board so soon and to be sounding so together! I hope that you can find the answers that you seek and that the next one is your lucky charm! 

Sarah - A heart beat - how wonderful. I think that would be a truly emotional moment and you would finally be able to breath known that it is all true!  

Alison - How did your egg transfer go? I hope you are well after it and are feeling positive!!

Moomin - I so hope that your nausea goes very soon. I am glad that the acupuncture is doing the trick and that you are feeling as right as rain, very soon!

Molly - thank you for your good wishes and the link! I hope you are well

Erika - I am testing tomorrow. Thanks for your good wishes

Kelly - I hope your bloods come back fine. Not a good time to be told to stay away from your folks tho if they offer you a lot of support! All the very best for stimming, I see you have started... fingers crossed for you chick! 

Me - Well, I stayed away for a while to focus and stay positive and try and preserve as much down-time as possible. I managed to stay positive all the way through despite bleeding for three days between days 8 and 10. Testing day tomorrow - but I think it is all over for us this time round tho, I have started to bleed again! 

Anyway, lovely ladies, I wish you all the very best for a good week ahead

Take the very best of care

M x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls

Just to let you know have had a lazy 3 1/2 days, DH has been brilliant.  Back at work today though and I feel as if I am snapping at everybody.  Just want a week on Wednesday to come.

2 embie back on board both 4 cells, 47 hours old grade 8/10 and 6/10.

So here's hoping.

Ali


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww Misky  don't give up hope honey xx  

Aliso glad all went well for you, keep those embies snugly xx

Struthie so glad to see you a bit brighter and positive. Loved your ' we three are a team!!' xx

As for me.. still feeling down, everything is definately calming down so not looking good. I'm thinking about testing weds which is 14 days after e/c, just to put me out of my misery.  

Ta candy for you're lovely pm xx

I'll go and try and cheer myself up !!

Starr xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

What pants weather eh?? 

Stimms seem to be going ok I think,just getting a few twinges in the ovary area,forgot to mention the other day when I had my scan there were 5 follies on one side and 7 on the other the sonographer said dont get too excited about the numbers as it can all change but it looks promising    next scan is on thurs so I will keep you all posted.

Starr-wish I was closer to you chick,we couls blob together and watch some chick flicks  just read the replies you have been getting on the nurses thread,dont get too down hunny,this WILL be the one              

Misky-please dont think its all over yet hunny,have everything crossed for you have you called your clinic about the bleeding??

Ali-snap away sweetie,sometimes it helps  loads of luck for weds    

Right I am off to do shopping online now,Asda is only 15 min walk but its throwing it down and I havent got the car cos Michael is on days on a training course 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sarah - Glad the scan went well, one perfect heartbeat   must have been a very emotional moment.
Kelly -   with stimming, follies are looking good. Happy shopping   
Lilly - Hiya   hope you're ok.
Alison - Good luck with your  embies sound fab.
Misky -          for testing today.
Moomin - Hope the acupuncture continues to help the sickness   & that you had a lovely weekend with your parents   
Bobble/Doods - Hope you're both ok  
Struthie -   lovely to see you posting & feeling   again. Wishing you lots of luck for your appt Weds & even more for your next tx cycle in May/June   
Starr - Hope you are getting plenty of rest   & coping with daytime tv   Stay        sweets your emotions are bound to be all over the place with everything that you have been through recently.

Lots of love to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Dont know if anyone else has noticed this  but when you type in easter    but type it with the word bunny,it comes up with "sex mad ball of fluff"   

her we go -sex mad ball of fluff  

easily please me !!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly -  you are a nutter!!!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

And I'm a easter bunny   well at least I will be because my ban ends at Easter


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah,go Erica


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Mad the lot of ya.. put a smile on my face..  Erika easter just won't be the same now..hmm

Well we should know 2morrow.. doc wanted to repeat some of my bloods as my liver function is still a bit low!! She said might as well do the pg test as well and then repeat it on friday if it's pos. Not sure if she thinks its good or is trying to put me out of my misery!!  Have done a hpt which looks neg but if i look really closely.. and i mean closely there's a really faint line... but i might be imagining it. OH well we'll see...

Love to you all esp Misky for 2morrow too xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Ohh Starr... how exciting...a line's a line!!!  Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow hun..     

Kelly - fab news on the follies... good luck for your scan on Thurs.

Aliso - hope you are taking it easy.. sending you loads of     for your 2ww.

Erica - well chick...nearly there... roll on Easter!!!

Struthie - so pleased you are managing to stay positive.. good news about more treatment in May/June... really hoping this will be your time hun.

Big hugs to everyone else...

Well AF started yesterday.. great timing on Mother's Day..    That was my 3rd IUI and probably my last as my cons doesn't think it is likely to work after this many attempts.  I've got an appt in April with my consultant to discuss IVF so at least I'll be a proper IUI turned IVF chick!!

Take care all

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies,
Just a quick one as I'm rushing to get everything finished before I have 3 days off.  EC was last Friday and got 9 eggs.  Only 4 fertilised though and when I rang in for a day 3 embryo report on Monday we had 2 'good' 8 cell embies and 1 'fair' 6 cell embie.  My clinic only does 5 day blast transfers so we won't find out if any of them made it until transfer which is 10.30am tomorrow morning - please let at least one of them make it!

EC was horrible, I chose not to have any sedation which was bearable last time but this time the Dr hit a vein or something and I started bleeding really badly and EC had to be stopped whilst they tried to stop the bleeding and it was really painful and a bit scary really.  I REALLY hope I don't have to go through that again!

So I've got the next 3 days off work now to just sit around and try to rest - although I have a feeling I'm going to be really bored!  Have stocked up on gossip mags and DVD's!

Sorry I haven't caught up on personals but Kelly, good luck for stimming babe, and Starr - good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!

Jo x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

For some reason I cant look at eater   's without laughing   Had my shopping delivered this morning and I have got to admit I am hooked,its so much easier than a)fighting over parking spaces and b) killing lots of v.annoying mad trolley pushing people .The guy who delivered it kept looking at me though   thought I had pulled until he said he recognised my surname,found out he plays rugby with dh  anywho.....

Starr-OMG hunny,when are they getting back to you??       

Jo-so sorry e/c was horrid hunny all the luck in the world for e/t tomorrow sweetie        will be thinking about you!!

Sarah-sorry the IUI didnt work hunny,really hope you get somewhere when you have your appointment,it will be here before you know it,loads of love 


Loads of love to all you other lovlies,its quiet here recently isnt it??

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

easter bunny - there I feel better for that  

Starr - good luck today   

Julie - you ok?

Sarah - good luck with the IVF,you know where we are if you have any questions.

Love to all - off to have some pampering,getting my haircut xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok so there's good news and not so good...... the blood test was positive!! but only just. hcg count of 8. The nurse said that it's very early to test (they don't normally test that early 10pt) and that it shows that the embie has tried to implant at the least. Best outcome is that on friday the count will be nearer 50 which is a proper bfp!!

I know.... nothing's ever simple with me eh!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr,

I know I have said this on the friends thread but just want you to know I am thinking of you loads sweetie.here is a big funky embie dance to up your results for friday

                                                           

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Starr - will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Starr thats great news, am doing little jumps of joy for you, but am gearing up for the big one on Friday. Lots of luck sweetpea, take it easy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ta for all the good wishes... feeling a bit down though... just done another hpt (diff make) and it's neg    

I know send the pee stick  round!! 

xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I hope you are all well  
I think I am beginning to feel a little more positive about life now. I have had a good talk to myself and have realised that a negative attitude is not going to help anything. (The pounds spent on a happy new hair cut, outfit and pamper products may have helped to)  I thank you all for the kind thoughts you have sent me, it helps to know there are people who understand what I am going through  

Kellydallard – How is the stimming going? I saw on the nurses thread that you have had more head ache problems  Hope you are OK

Struthie – It is great to see you back and that you have a plan of action  
Good luck with the weight loss to 

Aliso1 – How are you feeling?   Is it tomorrow you test? Good luck if it is  

Sair – Sorry you got a bfn  

JED – I hope all went well today and you are resting up now  

Star – I don’t think your hcg count is high enough to make a hpt work well enough to believe the result just yet so don’t stress. Your result from bloods sound great though, I have everything crossed for you


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Starr,

My hcg would have been about 15 11dpo 
I guess yours should be about 35 - 40 by friday  - Most hpt's pick up at 25 or 50
so prob wouldnt pick up on an afternoon wee !!!!

I also tested with different makes and PANICKED when it showed neg ( first response ) 
It took QUITE A FEW days for the hpt's to start showing stronger 

Katie & I will keep everything crossed for fridays result     you know where we are in the meantime 
you are always welcome to visit for your cuddle  

Struthie - I am sorry to read of your BFN - Although your post sounded very positive   
xxxx

Sorry i havent read back any further 
Love &   to all

Looby xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Starr - How exciting!!!!    Good luck for Friday    

 to Looby &   for Katie

Lilly - You can't beat a good session of retail therapy to lift your spirits   I often give myself a good talking to. The last time was last Friday whilst walking around the duck pond. I was quite cross with myself - good job there was nobody else there or the men in white jackets would be carting me off to the loony bin by now! I'm so glad you are starting to feel better.  


Sarah - I am so sorry your iui didn't work. Fingers crossed you have success with ivf  

Jed - Good luck for ec tomorrow. ET sounded horrendous!    

Struthie - good luck with your appointment tomorrow.  

Misky  - 

Kelly -   You mad crazy chick. 

Ali - Well done with et.    

 to Erica, Moomin, Doods, Bobble, Candy and Holly.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Lovely to see you Murtle... made me smile imagining you 'talking to yourself' by the ducks!! Glad you sorted yourself out.... xxx

Lily... retail therapy sounds fab!! In fact i'm going out for some myself today!! Before i go stir crazy.....

Looby.. you always make me feel  better.. i'll try and organise that cuddle soon xx

Jed no sedation!! wow i'm impressed . Good luck today xx

Sarah... another one to join the mad house.. so sorry your last iui failed honey xx

Well still feeling positive, No more pee stick (for now!) 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Sarah - tried to PM you but you are "full"!!!!

Really sorry it was a BFN - so unfair.

Hope you can hang on til the Easter hols - put your feet up & brace yourself for the ivf rollercoaster!

Where's your clinic?



Good luck Starr - hang on in there little embies!! Can't wait to log on on Fri - really praying hard for great news!! Not had many BFPs recently so must be some hiding somewhere!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys, firstly starr sorry I haven't been around much during your dreaded 2ww, it seem sto have flown by to me, but of course for you I am sure that is not the case, don't forget that the wee first thing in the day is the strongest and if you have drunk allot of water, which |I guess you are doing with OHSS that dilutes it to, with all my heart pryaing those levels keep on rising, will be keeping an eye from now till Friday    

Murtle, you make me smile

Lilly glad you are feeling more positive, do we get to see the new you at the meet in may ?

Ouch Jed, you are brave not having any sedation, I would have more if the option wa sthere, loved being so high !

Love to all C x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - thinking of you Hun.  Really hope those levels carry on increasing.     

Sarah - Sorry to hear the final IUI didn't work, you know where we when you start on your IVF route    

Kelly - How's the stimming going?    

Sorry I haven't been around much but have been feeling     .  Been for my acupuncture again today with my GP, which does help a bit, and she has now signed me off work for 2 weeks.

Don't think work were too impressed when I called them this morning to tell them as my team leader had arranged for me to do permanent late shifts - which were just killing me - but to be honest I don't really care as it is not just me I have to think about but also my little bean.

Have spoken to my midwife today and she seems really nice, she is coming to the house a week Saturday to see me and to go through scans, blood tests etc.... 

Hope to be around a bit more over the next couple of weeks as doing bugger all at home!!!!!

Take care and loads of love to you all

Moomin

xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Starr-Enjoy your retail therapy sweetie  

Moomin-bet your really looking forward to seeing the midwife aren't you?? Work places always have to be a pain dont they??Remember you come first  hows the m/s?? Stimming is going ok,just got headaches and a belly the size of a melon  there had better be some nice juicy follies in there!!

Misky-if your reading hope your ok 

Hi Candy-hope your ok,hows the lovely J ??

Jess-have to agree with you on the BFP front,bring em on I say!!!!!

Murtle-glad I made you laugh 

Lily-glad your ok sweetie,you just needed time,somehow all of us fab ladies always bounce back,it amazes me  loads of love hunny 

Well no news from me really,just cant stop weeing,thats the problem when you drink a shed load of water to get rid of a constant daily headache  I am really nervous about my scan tomorrow,it will be day 6 of stimms and I am really hoping theres plenty of follies    I have got a right stress head on me about it. Should be getting my chicken pox immunity results in the next week so I hope its good news cos I am missing my mum and dad   Right off to try on stuff I have just bought most probabilly to take back again 

Kelly x

ps-can you remember I told you one of my baby bunnies is blind,well my mum is having it 

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr - It's all sounding great hun      everything crossed for Fridays result. Like the others have said makes of test & times of day make such a difference so don't read too much into it, just concentrate on Friday. Happy shopping & at least it keeps you away from the   
Kelly -   for your scan tomorrow, hope there are lots of nice juicy follies.
Sair - I'm so sorry your IUI failed   I know how I felt when my 3rd one did & my thoughts & wishes are with you. On a   note it is the start of a new chapter in your life & we are all here for help & support. Take care & wishing you lots of luck, hope your April appt shows you the way forward.
JED -      for et today &  sedation for ec OMG   
Struthie - Hope you're ok   & you more than deserve that pampering & new haircut.
Lilly - Good to hear that you have turned a corner & feel    again, it's so hard sometimes isn't it. The new clothes, haircut & pamper stuff sounded like just the job   
Murtle - Well done you escaping the men in white coats   Did you hide behind a tree   With everything that we do/go through it's no wonder that we feel like we are going do-lally-tap sometimes is it   
Moomin - Bad luck to work   you & your bean are priority. Get plenty of rest & I hope the acupuncture continues to help the sickness.
Doods/Bobble/Sarah/Shazia -      hope you're all ok.
Hello   Candy, Misky, Looby & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,

Starr - Really hoping it is good news on Friday     - think we should get the   to the doctor for making you test early   . My test was first morning wee 15 days after et and was still faint so stay   hon.

Sair - So sorry that IUI didn't work for you   but as Erica says it opens up new opportunities so try to focus on the  .

Jed - How brave are you! Hope et went well and you are relaxing now    .

Kelly - Sorry to hear about the headaches. Hopefully it will all be worth it.     for lots of juicy follies. So glad that the little  will have a good home. 

Moomin - Sorry you are still feeling  . Make the most of the time off work tho - could do with a couple of weeks off just now   .

Erica - How are you sweetie   . Not long til Easter now   .

Struthie - Glad to see you more   . Hope the retail therapy was good.

Lilly - Glad you are feeling     too.

Murtle -   at your duck pond incident.  

 to Holly, Molly, Shazia, Sarah, Bobble, Misky, Petal, Jess, Louby, Candy, Julie and everyone else.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

ladies "see" you tomorrow.
Just wanted to send a few more        to Starr.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok so me again

I was just checking on the other bulletin board I post on and saw this post,it might get some of you mad but the lady who replied to it gave them what for,good on her I say

http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15961

kelly


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

How       annoying... was nearly at the end of a long post and where has it gone??      

Haven't got time now to re-type it...I've got a Governors meeting later so better go and do tea!

Will try to re-post later!!

Much love to you all

Sarah xxx

Still


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Its so annoying when that happens,take your time hunny,your worth waiting for
he he

Kelly

ps-got my blood test results back-I am immune to chicken pox so I can now see my mum and dad


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi ladies

Well we have been for our follow up,the consultant was lovely,he is a man of very few words but he was great.
Anyway he said that when we did ICSI with DH sperm we had one top quality embryo,4 cells,and one average quality,2 cells.
This time we had IVF with donor sperm and had one 2 cell and one 4 cells,he said they were average and not top quality like with the ICSI.So he said he sees no advantage to us using donor sperm again,and has suggested we go back to ICSI,and said he would rather we didn't egg share again.
So we have agreed that we will try again,but to cover the cost we are going to have to get a loan,we have half the money so it won't be too bad.
If its not successful this time then we won't be able to cycle again until next year.But I'm not going to think about that.
To be honest its what I expected him to say,but I am so scared of us running out of money and having to stop.
I am thinking of writing to our PCT see if there is any way we can get some funding,although I doubt it very much!
So he said we can start next cycle,so should start d/r around the end of May.

So I'm feeling postive but quite scared,DH was happy that the consultant said his sperm are good and he has plenty,just the little problem of them not swimming!

Will catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All (copied from friends..)

Sorry for the 'me' post... did another hpt this morning... looks like a bfn... there's a line but really really faint. Surely if the beta was getting stronger the hpt would show it. 

I really thought yesterday that we'd cracked it. Now i just feel so gutted and sad. Pete says we need to accept the bfn and try and move on. I know that you lot will try and rally me by saying the blood test is the one that counts, but surely if it was good the hpt would be much much darker and obviously a bfp. 

I can't believe that after all the [email protected] in the last fortnight, it looks like it's all been for nothing. I know lot's of you have been through worse, but this morning it all seems particularly unfair and hard to take in. 

The tears don't seem to show any sign of stopping and i'm gonna go back to bed and try and sort myself out. I kept dreaming all last night of really good strong bfp's so much that each time i woke up i thought i'd done it and it was real. Sad eh!!

Love to you all and thanks for 'listening'
Starr


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi,

Nothing any of us write / say can really make any difference to the outcome, all i will say is that my cross was still quite faint with a hcg of 59. You really wont be able to get any more exact answers until tomorrows test - Would your nice lady maybe do it for you today, that would at least give you an inclination as to wether it is doubling or not, and put both you and pete out of your torture either way.

I wont babble anymore, but you know where i am WHENEVER you need me, have car will travel ( so to speak ) 

Take Care 
Looby xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good idea Louby, can you phone and say you are going mad and see if they will do it today ??


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Starr- yes call and see if they will do it today,is it 13 days since transfer?
Why clinic will test on day 13,try it you have nothing to lose.

And it is the blood test that counts put those bloomin hpts away they just do your head in!

Chin up lovey its not over yet - its flippin hard I know that xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi starr,

just read you post - sending you a big  

Like the others say - see if you can get an early test done. My clinic would only test on day 15 after ET  - they told me off for ringing on day 14 and warned me that the result might be very low. That could explain why you're getting a very faint line on the hpt.

thinking of you lots and really hoping alls well in the end.    

Cathy


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Looby,Struthie and Cathy

Ta for your kind words and advice.. clinic have said no to testing today.. they want to get the 'right' result..

Feeling a bit better.. trying to protect my self in case it's bad but still a bit hopeful.
The line is there but very faint. I suppose there's nothing i can do. Decided more retail therapy will help so have got dressed and am going out..

Thanks again for all your love and support, it means so much

Love you all


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Starr-have posted on the friends thread hunny,thinking of you loads,hoping that they can confirm a BFP for you sweetie  

Struthie-so glad your appointment went well and that you can start again soon 

Big loves to everyone,cant stay long,I am off to see my mum and dad  

Well scan went well,I have got 7 follies ranging from 9mm to 13mm and there are 8 other little ones that will hopefully have a growing spurt   cos otherwise I wont have enough for egg sharing(need 8 )so things are a bit tense.Lining is 9.6mm.I have got to call the clinic later this afternoon for my blood results and for them to tell me when my next scan is and what to do drug wise.Looks like e/c will be on Tue/wed next week    so scared. Will pop back later when I know more,thanks again for all your support   

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie - Good to hear that appt went well & you sound really   You feel so much better when you have a plan of action don't you. Wishing you all the   in the world.
Kelly -      great follies, you must be chuffed to bits, well done you.
Starr -          for tomorrow,    

Lots of love to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*HI EVERYONE

IF YOU ARE THINKING OF COMING TO THE MEET ON 6TH MAY, PLEASE CAN YOU READ THE MEET UP THREAD AS THERE IS A PROBLEM WITH THE HOTEL FOR 6TH MAY AND I NEED TO KNOW WHAT YOU ALL WANT TO DO.

THANKS

MOOMIN*


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Struthie - I am glad to hear that all went well with your app!
It is great that you can use dh's sperm and that you already have half the money to go ahead   You go for it girl!

Star - Try and stay calm until the bloods tomorrow  

Kellydallard - I am sure you will be fine with the amount of follies, it is still early days and you have responded well so far  

Sorry girls, that is all I can remember now......  Brain like mush. Hope the rest of you are well


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53190.new.html#new


----------

